# Many Free Patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.knittingatplay.com/


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks added to my favourites


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link 

Jane


----------



## IngridCarlsson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for that - love having these sites in my bookmarks - better than buying the magazine for me - Ingrid


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you, yet another for my ever growing bookmark list lol


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link. xx


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! Did you see all the flowers to knit.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link! Another added to my favorites.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

:thumbup: thank you!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lots of good things on there, thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks ,I saved the site


----------



## madgrammy (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you! X


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

THANKS FOR THIS SUPER SITE


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you for sharing great site


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

What an AMAZING find!!! Thank you!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much - super site.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great site!Thank you!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for this!


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful resource! Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, I just finished a project and not ready to start something because of an up-coming project and the flower luggage tags got me moving. Something simple and do-able in one evening--just what I needed!Great site to bookmark!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. That is just what I need--more patterns, but I do like to look at them so much.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks cant wait to look!


----------

